# Hey all!!!



## sloweredcivic (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everyone!,
My name is Andy I am from Nebraska and I love to cook, which of course lead me to smoking and BBQ. Right now I have a simple Masterbuilt upright electric smoker, I have done a couple briskets (still need some practice), of course some ribs (which are improving), haven't tried chicken yet, not a huge fan of pulled pork, and my favorite so far are mini fatties!! I am thinking about smoking some salmon here soon when the weather warms up a bit. It seems to be a lot harder to control my temps when its 0 degrees outside!! LOL


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 18, 2010)

Good to have you along! Lots of good folks willing to share and teach.


----------



## bassman (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  You will find all the information you need right here.  Pull up a chair and join in.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Andy. Glad to have you onboard.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Andy, welcome to the SMF. It sounds as if you'll be hitting the learning curve with speed, and real soon. It's all good my friend.


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## irishteabear (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Andy.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2010)

First off welcome Andy to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## chef jeff tx (Jan 18, 2010)

Howdy & welcome aboard!!


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.
Can't go wrong with those fatties.


----------



## tcounts (Jan 18, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## meateater (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 19, 2010)

WOW thank you everyone for the warm welcomes!!! I will take some pics next time I do some smoking for sure!!! Just from browsing around the site I dunno where to start, I am thinking brisket or maybe a italian beef I was just drooling over.


----------



## seenred (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Andy!  Glad you're here.


----------



## warthog (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## treegje (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Andy,We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

*How to post Qview to Forum:*

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 20, 2010)

to the best place on the web dedicated to smoking meat.  Hope you like it here.  Learn lots, then help others.  That's what we're all about here.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks I just got back from the store with a pork tenderloin and 5.5 pound brisket, gonna stuff the tenderloin tomorrow and the brisket on sat. Where do you guys get your beef I haven't been to wal-mart yet but it seemed expensive at safeway? like 27 dollars for the brisket.


----------



## walle (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Slowered!


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 21, 2010)

Any place BUT walmart.  No company yet has ever done so much to destroy this country.  Pay the $27 vs whatever they're selling it for and feel good that you've supported a locally owned business.


----------



## sloweredcivic (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I just finished some ATB's, some garlic sausage (store bought), and a stuffed pork tenderloin. I took pics through out the whole process so I will get some Qview up some time this weekend, Thanks to every one for being so helpful!!


----------

